# Windows wont start



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

My computer didn't start in the morning  In the evening everything was fine and in the morning it doesn't load, just freezes even before it starts to load windows. If I unplug power cable and leave it for some time, later when I start pc it goes in to ''start up recovery'' ( or something like that ) but it freezes again. 
Any thought what could be wrong? Is it time for Windows to be reinstalled?


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Could be the hard drive. You can download a linux live disk and boot into that and do a test on the hard drive, which also tell if it is windows or hardware.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hammer F8 while it turns on and you'll get some boot options
load windows in safe mode (well see if it works)


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

dreamtheater said:


> Could be the hard drive. You can download a linux live disk and boot into that and do a test on the hard drive, which also tell if it is windows or hardware.


I don't have how to burn it in to cd 



> Hammer F8 while it turns on and you'll get some boot options
> load windows in safe mode (well see if it works)


Nothing happens.


----------



## retriever (Jun 27, 2011)

Press the F8 key repeatedly. 
Select Last Known Good Configuration, and then press Enter.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

retriever said:


> Press the F8 key repeatedly.
> Select Last Known Good Configuration, and then press Enter.


After I select last known good configuration, nothing happens, computer restarts and freezes again.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you have the windows install disc put it in and boot from it on start up and then click on repair. It won't wipe your stuff it will just reinstall the windows files that have gone missing.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

JohnA88 said:


> If you have the windows install disc put it in and boot from it on start up and then click on repair. It won't wipe your stuff it will just reinstall the windows files that have gone missing.


cheers, I don't have windows install disc, but will try to get it from somewhere :wall:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It'll be the HD.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

ardandy said:


> It'll be the HD.


:wall: is there any way to recover files?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Take it out and plug it into another pc, assuming its not completely screwed.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Open the case and take out one of the ram/memory chips try to start with just one, could be your ram.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Have had a very similar problem and it's been around since 2008. Google the loop it's a virus sent by windows which is extremely difficult to remove, I spent a long time doing all the above things ie pressing F8 when loading and getting nowhere so in the end rang Microsoft and spoke to an Indian gentlemen who I'm surprised to say had a fantastic grasp of English and helped me through the problem. It took several calls to sort the problem but we have a working computer now. 

Microsoft contact centre 0844 800 2400.

One thing I don't do is install new updates now.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

if there was an option on the boot menu (F8) for last know config, there'll be one fopr safe mode as well.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

mikethefish said:


> One thing I don't do is install new updates now.


Assuming you mean windows updates then that's very stupid. Things get patched with updates. I look after over a 1000 pcs across 6 sites so I'd like to think I know what I'm on about.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Assuming you mean windows updates then that's very stupid. Things get patched with updates. I look after over a 1000 pcs across 6 sites so I'd like to think I know what I'm on about.


It's OK, I'm sure he would leave his car unlocked all the time if the battery failed at one point in his key fob.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Assuming you mean windows updates then that's very stupid. Things get patched with updates. I look after over a 1000 pcs across 6 sites so I'd like to think I know what I'm on about.


Completely agree. I've been a network engineer for the past 7 years now, and always patch my machines fully.

Only had an issue on a couple of occasions with various different Windows versions, but updates certainly shouldn't be 'once bitten, twice shy'.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

I doubt very much that Microsoft would send out a virus as well....

It sounds very much like a situation I've had in the past where a registry hive had got corrupted. It is fixable but is not that easy. As others have said, it could be the hard drive, again it doesn't have to be fatal though.

You may need to take a trip to your local pc shop (not PC world if you can help it!)

Where are you based?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

mikethefish said:


> Have had a very similar problem and it's been around since 2008. Google the loop it's a virus sent by windows which is extremely difficult to remove, I spent a long time doing all the above things ie pressing F8 when loading and getting nowhere so in the end rang Microsoft and spoke to an Indian gentlemen who I'm surprised to say had a fantastic grasp of English and helped me through the problem. It took several calls to sort the problem but we have a working computer now.
> 
> Microsoft contact centre 0844 800 2400.
> 
> *One thing I don't do is install new updates now*.


The worst piece of information I've ever read in here to be honest. There are plenty of well qualified, experienced people in the comment above, I'm sure I don't need to add my piece.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I assume he is referring to an update which was either for Vista or 7 (pretty sure it was Vista) which wasn't a virus, it was a standard update but caused a boot loop for a lot of people which was quickly rectified within Windows Update for anyone who hadn't downloaded the update.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for replies :thumb:



crazysnakeman said:


> I doubt very much that Microsoft would send out a virus as well....
> 
> It sounds very much like a situation I've had in the past where a registry hive had got corrupted. It is fixable but is not that easy. As others have said, it could be the hard drive, again it doesn't have to be fatal though.
> 
> ...


I am from Spalding.

I will try to load windows with windows cd, and if that doesn't work, I will try to put friends hard drive.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

@ Mindis

It could be HDD of virus ****** up windows.

Scenario 1 (HDD)
To test HDD you will need another PC where you will download Hirens Boot CD from here (http://www.hirensbootcd.org/files/Hirens.BootCD.15.1.zip) it's free.
Unpack it and burn it to CD at max 24x (don't need DVD, just CD of 700MB).
To burn ISO file from ZIP archive you will need some CD/DVD burning software such Nero or CDburnerXP (the second one is free and very easy to use) download here (http://cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe)
So, put the CD in the drive and press reset (if you don't have reset button unplug PC from wall and power it again).
ASAP hit DEL key to enter BIOS.
Go to boot options (in most bios go right with arrows) and set your CD drive as primary boot drive.
Hit F10 (save and exit) and let it boot.
When it shows Hirens boot CD menu go to *Start Boot CD* as on the picture below:










Then go to Hard disk tools as on the picture below:










Then go to the Hard disk regenerator and start it.
Just follow simple steps and choose your system HDD (in case you have more HDD-s in PC).
And go to option *scan and repair*
Hit enter and let it do the magic.
Depending on the size of HDD it will take from 30 minutes to 3 hours to complete.

If regenator finds some of bad sectors it will try to repair them.
If you have less than 3 bad sectors it can be repaired (backup your data and change the HDD imediatelly).
When it finish repair process it will show HDD map with all sectors.
And below you will see if there were some of bad sectors and are they repaired.

Scenario 2 (virus)
Use Hirens CD to boot your pc (same way as I described in previous step).
Before you start plug external HDD to USB port (if not it will not show when it boot up).
Just go to *Mini Windows XP* option as on the picture below:










And let it boot.
In 5-10 minutes you will be able to transfer your data from system HDD to the external one.

I hope this could help you or someone else if get same problem.

regards


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank You Zdravo :thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, I got Hirens boot cd as Zdravo sugested, but now pc doesn't start at all. Power comes up but nothing else is happening. Could it be faulty power pc power adaptor


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you get to bios if you remove the hard drive?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I disconect hard drive and start computer?


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Tell me what happens when you press the power button?
Whad to you see on the screen, is there bios showing at all?
If nothing happens when you press power button, then power supply is dead.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Remove The hd and try turning it on.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

zdravo said:


> Tell me what happens when you press the power button?
> Whad to you see on the screen, is there bios showing at all?
> If nothing happens when you press power button, then power supply is dead.


When I press power button, it powers up for half second and dies, after couple seconds power comes back, computer starts, but nothing happens, nothing loads, even monitor is not switching on. I checked all cables and they are fine.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Get another power supply and connect it as the current one is.
If PC power on with new psu, then psu is broken.

That's most offten pc problem.

As I remember, broken psu makes the same situation.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Just removed hd but no changes.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Try with psu


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry, but what is psu?


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

i had trouble like this with a packard bell(end) tower. i stripped it down, hoovered the dust off the fan that sits over the processor and switched it on and it booted up perfect! i thought it was my hd as it kept freezing just before the windows loader screen. give that a go, failing any of that maybe it might be time for a new comp. they do break thats why they are so cheap nowadays.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Psu is power supply unit, usually box shaped, that's the thing in which you plug cable frow wall outlet. It seems that it makes that problem.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Have you tried removing the small little battery from the motherboard. It will reset your bios to factory defaults. Please try this before you start ripping the pc to pieces. 
My computer had a similar problem about two weeks ago, removed battery fitted new one and hay presto computer is fine again.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Autotec said:


> Have you tried removing the small little battery from the motherboard. It will reset your bios to factory defaults. Please try this before you start ripping the pc to pieces.
> My computer had a similar problem about two weeks ago, removed battery fitted new one and hay presto computer is fine again.


Yes, I tried


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Unplug everything from the mb thats apart from RAM and processor. If it doesn't get to BIOS then remove the RAM. Without RAMit should beep like mad.

No beeps = bad.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Unplug everything from the mb thats apart from RAM and processor. If it doesn't get to BIOS then remove the RAM. Without RAMit should beep like mad.
> 
> No beeps = bad.


Or no beeps = no internal speaker.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Unplug everything from the mb thats apart from RAM and processor. If it doesn't get to BIOS then remove the RAM. Without RAMit should beep like mad.
> 
> No beeps = bad.


What else I can unplug except HD? And there is no internal speaker, so cannot test without ram.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Time to get someone to look at it.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

you need to be careful with a hoover in a pc, the air travelling in to the hose can create quite a lot of static which can be fatal for some components.

But dust build up can cause a lot of over heating issues.

Agree with ardandy, get a local pc repair shop involved, they'll sort it and hopefully not charge a fortune.

These things are normally quite easy to diagnose when they are in front of you to play with.


----------

